# Laptoptastatur



## sanahira (30. September 2003)

Hallo an alle, die mir helfen wollen.

Ich besitze ein etwas älteres Toshiba-Laptop, das bisher eigentlich immer gut gearbeitet hat.
Seit kurzem macht mir allerdings die Tastatur Ärger.
Einige Buchstaben reagieren nicht,bzw. erst wenn ich regelrecht auf sie "draufhämmere".

Wie kann ich als unwissender Normalbürger das Problem beheben?

(Falls der eine oder andere Buchsabe fehlen sollte, tut es mir leid. Wie gesagt, meine Tasatur möchte nicht so wie ich.)

Schon einmal im voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Grüssle


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Könntest die Tastatur mal hochnehmen und schaun ob das Kabel noch richtig am Mainboard sitzt (Ist mit nen paar Schrauben zu schaffen)
Ansonsten brauchste wohl ne neue, kannste meistans nachbestellen...

Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## sanahira (1. Oktober 2003)

vielen Dank schon mal für den Hinweis, dass ich die Tastatur hochheben soll.

Verrätst du mir auch wie das geht? ich möchte doch nichts kaputt machen.

da ich das Laptop gebraucht geschenkt bekommen hab, hab ich keinerlei Gebrauchsanweisungen.

nochmals danke


----------



## Sinac (1. Oktober 2003)

Ok warte ich nutze mal eben "die Macht" um zu schaun welches Notebook du hast und ziehe mir dann aus der Matrix ne anleitung zum auseinanderbaun   

Ne im Ernst:
Hab das nur ein paar mal bei Toshiba Notebooks gemacht, kein Plan ob dein Modell dabei war 

Aber normalerweise (also bei denen die ich kenne) ist oberhalb der Tastatur eine kleine längliche Plastikabdeckung, die kannste mit nem Schraubnzieher oder so hochhebeln.
Darunter sind dann 2 oder 3 kleine Schrauben, das ist schon alles, aber sei vorsichtig beim hochnehmen, wegen dem Kabel das is nicht so lang....

Greetz...
Sinac

->Alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## Jamonit (1. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht hilft es auch einfach nur die Betreffenden buchstaben heraus zu nehmen und mit nem Q-Tip und Reinigungs-alkohol die Kontakte mal saubermachen.


----------



## sanahira (2. Oktober 2003)

Danke schön euch beiden.

sinac, du scheinst schon einmal ein laptop wie meines in der Hand gehabt zu haben. 


vielen, vielen Dank

ohne meinen mini-pc  wär ich halt aufgeschmissen.

grüssle


----------



## Sinac (3. Oktober 2003)

Hats denn geklappt?


----------



## sanahira (4. Oktober 2003)

jup. meine Tatstatur klappert wieder richtig zuverlässig .
jetzt kann es wieder losgehen .


ich weiss ich wiederhole mich , aber 
Danke , Danke, Danke


----------

